# belly bands



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello,
I was just thinking about getting cosmo a bellyband do they work good? and would it mess up his house training? sugar seems to be getting the house training better that cosmo, but they both need ALOT of work, lol..thanks for any help!

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

I use a belly Band because my Male Chihuahua Marks in the house. Louie is potty trained but we have to stop the other boys from coming into his territory and taking all his girlfriends you know HA! I have tried to go several different routes using the boy band as Louie does have some problems with them. I put diaper rash ointment on his belly before I put the band on. His size should be XS but I put a small on him and put a female always maxi Pad with wings inside the band to cushion it against his skin along with it absorbs is marking. I always make sure the band is loose on him. I never leave it on all day. I will have it on him for 2-3 hours and then we go outside for an hour or two with no boy band to give his skin a break. At night He goes in a crate and has no boy band on.

ALso Louie will still go on his potty pad while wearing the boy band and he gets rewarded for that. You can get a reuseable boyband at petsmart for about 15.00.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks guys...cosmo hardly ever sits still, would i have any problems keeping it on him?

thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've gone through so many different types of Belly Bands. The only ones that stay on my boys are the Simple Solutions "Male Wrap" from Petco/Petsmart. I've spoken to Jody (Chloeandj) about making the same design. I would love to order some fashionable ones, as well as support Jodi. 

What size is your dog (around the belly)?? I could mail you a couple I have, which have never been used. They might work for you. If you want them, free of charge of course, PM me with your address


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

3maltmom: I have not forgotton about you. I have been to petsmart a couple days ago to take a look at belly bands that you told me about with the elastic. I have made some fairly similar to that before. I'm going to make one up and see how it turns out and pick out some new fabrics. I'll pm you soon about it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 3maltmom: I have not forgotton about you. I have been to petsmart a couple days ago to take a look at belly bands that you told me about with the elastic. I have made some fairly similar to that before. I'm going to make one up and see how it turns out and pick out some new fabrics. I'll pm you soon about it.[/B]


Oh Jodi, that's great news. I'm also thinking of a set (matching harness vest) for when we visit friends. It will look more like an "outfit". I got this idea from another poster. Thank you other poster


----------

